# Tads not moving during Metamorphosis



## JohnTheRealtor (Dec 23, 2009)

Two of mine tads looked fine €and I lowered the water level and placed the cup on it side for the frog to climb out but now they are not moving. Is this normal They are leucs. They seem to be just floating. Please help, should I be doing something else.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In the first picture, the front legs look a little questionable. Try adding a little water to the cups to see if they swim around.


----------



## JohnTheRealtor (Dec 23, 2009)

Thx adding more water now


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had them get tangled up in moss and drown, at that stage. Maybe remove some moss too. Leave just a pinch for them to hide under. Or toss in a few pieces of leaf instead.


----------

